# bob sikes?



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thinking of hoofing out there and freezing my toes off, anyone else planning on heading out today?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

To much wind for me.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Let us know how you do,I'm going Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

very good chance im going tonite


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I bailed today, decided i could put a better effort in tomarro when i don't need to get the honeydo list done.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thinking of heading out in the early AM to fish the sunrise. i'll probably fish the little octagon side to stay out of the wind. Since i don't have any bait i'll use some gulp shrimp jigs. i'll write a report when i get back.


----------

